# XM Specials



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

(Thought many of the folks here at XM would find this interesting. Satellite radio is not just a CD Jukebox, lots of special and event happen each week! Here is a listing of all the specials on XM this week!)

XM SIGNAL
Your guide to XM on and off the air.
May 20-26, 2002
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Pioneer Universal XM Receiver NOW ONLY $199

Now's a great time to give the gift of XM. It's the perfect gift for 
graduation, Mother's Day or Father's Day. Or get an get an extra XM radio for yourself. You deserve it! Please visit http://www.xmradio.com/get_xm/get_xm.html for details.

*** PROGRAMMING HIGHLIGHTS ***

For the complete XM Satellite Radio highlights each week, visit: 
http://programming.xmradio.com

== MONDAY == 
The Profyle
The Rhyme - XM Channel 65
5 PM ET Lisa Lisa continues her conversation with Chuck D of Public Enemy fame and wraps up Hip Hop Appreciation Week.

John Ratzenburger: Interview
XM Kids - XM Channel 116
3 PM ET
Character-actor extraordinaire John Ratzenberger visits HiJinx Inc 
to talk about his roles in _Toy Story, Monsters Inc,_ his role 
as chairman of childrewithdiabetes.com, and why he likes to play the drums and wear a kilt.

Todd Glass: Interview
U-Pop - XM Channel 29
9 PM ET
Direct from the Craig Kilbourne show and comedy specials on Comedy Central, internationally famous Todd Glass joins Ted and the World Party live with his take on news and pop music.

== TUESDAY ==
In the Swing Seat Show Debut - LIVE
Real Jazz - XM Channel 70
8 PM ET
The doors swing open at XM's state-of-the-art performance studio in Washington, DC with a performance by modern Jazz legend Wynton Marsalis on the inaugural edition of _In the Swing Seat._

Nation Penetrations
Bone Yard - XM Channel 41
ALL DAY 
Every hour, hear new tracks off new albums and interviews with 
Poison, Dio and Tommy Lee.

Breaking and Entering
XM Liquid Metal - XM Channel 42
ALL DAY 
Hear new songs every hour from Superjoint Ritual (featuring Phil 
Anselmo from Pantera and Down) - _Use Once And Destroy_ and Killswitch Engage - _Alive or Just Breathing_.

Wyclef Jean: Interview
The Joint - XM Channel 101
5 PM ET
Listen in on Wyclef Jean of the Fugees from his recent visit to the 
XM Studios.

== WEDNESDAY == 
Chewin' The Fat
Bluegrass Junction - XM Channel 14
6 PM ET
Railroad Earth, the hottest Jamgrass band in the land, stops by to debut their new CD from Sugar Hill Records, _Bird In A 
House._

Redzone
BabbleOn - XM Channel 167
4:45 PM ET
Adam and James from Maroon5 melt Red with their soulful twist to the heart of alternative rock. It's an exclusive acoustic taste of 
_"Songs About Jane"_ and the skinny on this summer's tour with Sheryl Crow and Train.

BBC World of Opera: Pavarotti
Vox - XM Channel 112
NOON ET
Spend an evening with Pavarotti and Friends as we present the gala concert from Royal Albert Hall, celebrating the 125th anniversary of the founding of the Red Cross. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra accompanies Signor Pavarotti in performances of some of the greatest arias by Puccini, Verdi, Donizetti and Leoncavallo.

== THURSDAY == 
Subsoniq
XMU - XM Channel 43
10 PM ET
The Doc is joined by Chief Xcel and Gift of Gab for Blackalicious: 
On Campus, In The Catacombs. This is Hip-Hop in '02 and it ain't 
got nothin' to do with chains, jewels, cars or cash.

NASCAR Coca Cola 600
NASCAR Radio - XM Channel 144
6:45 PM ET
Bud Pole qualifying for the Coca Cola 600 at Lowe's Motor Speedway in Charlotte, NC.

Pillar: Interview
The Torch - XM Channel 31
NOON ET
With their title track _"Fireproof"_ planted atop the Christian 
rock chart, Pillar members join host Scott Thunder for a 'tour bus' 
interview, plus exclusive live sound from their GMA Week showcase performance in Nashville.

Stand Up, Sit Down
XM Comedy - XM Channel 150
8 PM ET
Featuring comedian Richard Belzer and The Heroes Of Comedy.

Backstage at DIVAS - Las Vegas - LIVE
VH1 Radio - XM Channel 26
9 PM ET
Celebrate women in song backstage at the VH1's DIVAS Concert from MGM Grand in Las Vegas.

== FRIDAY == 
Hand of Grandfather
Fine Tuning - XM Channel 111
10 PM ET
Join host Arlie for Native American Music featuring tribal 
affiliated artists such as Sharon Burch, Litefoot and Blackfoot.

Paul Coleman Trio: Interview
The Fish - XM Channel 32
7 PM ET
On the heels of their just-released CD _New Map of the World_, the three members of PC3, the most successful independent band in Australia's history, sit down with host Doug Griffin for a behind-the-scenes listen.

== SATURDAY == 
The American Worship Gathering - LIVE
FamilyTalk - XM Channel 170
3 PM ET
From the National Mall in Washington, D.C. we honor American heroes and military personnel. Join host John Tesh in a celebration of our faith with special guests including U.S. Representative J.C. Watts, NFL players, Doug McMillian of the Todd M. Beamer Foundation, Jeff Deyo, Lenny LeBlanc and Don Moen.

Winter Music Conference Mixes
The Move - XM Channel 80
ALL HOLIDAY WEEKEND
Spend Memorial Day Weekend in the mix, non-stop. DJ sets include Masters at Work, Deep Dish, Nick Warren, Mazi (aka Audio Soul Project), Tony Hewitt, Chris Fortier, Tony Humphries and Tedd
Patterson.

BBC Proms Concert 
XM Classics - XM Channel 110
9 AM ET
Recorded at the Royal Albert Hall in London, Claudio Monteverdi's 
magnificent Vespers for the Blessed Virgin Mary, first performed in 
1610, are performed by the Taverner Consort, Choir and Players 
conducted by Andrew Parrott.

The Memorial Day "Wax My Woody" Weekend
Special X - XM Channel 30
ALL HOLIDAY WEEKEND 
72 straight hours of surf music old and new. Hear old faves like 
Dick Dale, The Ventures, and The Sandals, side by side with modern surf music like Man or Astroman, Laika & the Cosmonauts and the B-52's.

== SUNDAY == 
NASCAR Coca Cola 600
NASCAR Radio - XM Channel 144
4:45 PM ET
Grab a track seat for the Memorial Day Weekend race from Lowe's Motor Speedway in Charlotte, NC.

Visits with the Legends
America - XM Channel 10
5 PM ET
Country music legend, and Country Music Hall of Fame member Bill Anderson visits with Mel Tillis.

Grateful Dead Hour #712
Deep Tracks - XM 40
9 AM ET
Go back to Oct 20, 1968 to The Greek Theater in Berkeley and hear the final set and selections from _'So Many Roads '65-95'._

Kool & The Gang Concert
The Groove - XM Channel 64
8 PM ET
Hear the Kool & The Gang performance recorded at the House of Blues.

*** FEATURED CHANNEL *** 
Real Jazz - XM Channel 70
http://www.xmradio.com/programming/70.html

On Tuesday the doors swing open at XM's state-of-the-art performance studio in Washington, DC with a performance by modern Jazz legend Wynton Marsalis on the inaugural edition of In the Swing Seat on Real Jazz. Visit here for a sneak peak into the opening.

First it was reviled as scandalous. Then it won a cult following. 
Now there's a global explosion of interest hailing it as America's 
classical art form. To cut through the hype and get to the real 
jazz, tune in Real Jazz on XM Radio.

"We understand jazzitude here," says program director Maxx 
Myrick. "It's a feeling. It's a vibe. We've got it, and you can get 
it just from listening."

Maxx plays every authentic style, from the early jazz that grew out of the blues in New Orleans, through immortals like Bird and the Duke, to the young lions who come by to talk to our own Vanessa Rubin.

"We can't play it all," he says. "But we're going to try."


----------

